

Filler Word Use as a Function of Age, Gender, and Personality - growlix
http://jls.sagepub.com/content/early/2014/03/26/0261927X14526993.abstract

======
zeeed
the article is paywalled, the link only gives the abstract.

there is an informative summary here: [http://bps-research-
digest.blogspot.fr/2014/06/women-young-p...](http://bps-research-
digest.blogspot.fr/2014/06/women-young-people-and-conscientious.html)

